# Accéder à un Time Capsule depuis un iPad



## mandrak134 (23 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

je souhaiterai savoir s'il y a la possibilité d'accéder à un Time Capsule (disque dur) depuis un iPad via l'application Air Sharing HD en réseau Bonjour.
On y accède en passant par un Mac du réseau Bonjour sur lequel le Time Capsule est "monté", mais je désirerai y accéder directement.
Je n'y arrive pas. Comment paramétrer le Time Capsule afin que je puisse le voir dans la liste des serveurs disponibles ?

Merci de me venir en aide, je cherche depuis un moment


----------



## Pongo (1 Octobre 2010)

Me pose la même (et très intéressante) question.


----------



## fredbois (2 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Même chose pour moi.

Avez vous trouver une explication.

Salutations,


----------



## Pongo (3 Octobre 2010)

D'abord la mauvaise ... il n'est pas possible d'accéder à la Time Capsule et à ses fichiers avec le Mac (ou le PC) éteint.
D'après ce que j'ai lu à droite et à gauche, le (la ?) Time Capsule est un matériel de sauvegarde et n'est pas conçu comme un serveur de fichier.
Fin de la manoeuvre, circulez, y a rien à voir, je sais même pas si Apple validerait une appli qui pourrait le faire.

La bonne, c'est la possibilité d'accéder quand même et de lire tous ses fichiers vidéos dans tous les formats (.avi, .mkv, .mp4, .asf ...) à partir de son iPad ou iPhone en WiFi ou même en 3G.

Juste un petit détail, c'est pas avec AirSharing, mais avec AirVideo ....

Il faut juste lancer le logiciel Air Video Server (gratuit) sur le Mac et sélectionner le bon dossier avec les videos sur le disque partagé du Time Capsule.


----------



## drs (3 Octobre 2010)

Pongo a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai lu à droite et à gauche, le (la ?) Time Capsule est un matériel de sauvegarde et n'est pas conçu comme un serveur de fichier.



Je me sers de ma TC comme sauvegarde Time Machine ET comme serveurs de fichiers.

Elle crée, pour chaque utilisateur, un dossier à son nom. J'ai donc 3 utilisateurs: A, B et C.
Les comptes A et B sont pour moi et ma femme, et C pour Time Machine.

En plus, il existe de base un dossier Partage auquel tous les utilisateurs ont accès. Pour y accéder, il faut soit cliquer sur la gauche du finder, où la TC apparait (merci Bonjour), soit manuellement en cliquant sur Aller>Se connecter au serveur, puis rentrer afp://@IP de la TC.

Maintenant, je ne pense pas qu'une appli existe pour y accéder depuis l'ipad.


----------



## kayabis (19 Octobre 2010)

Apparemment c est possible via l application ipad filebrowser qui te permet d acceder à la time capsule sans avoir ton ordi allumé. Je ne l ai pas encore essayé mais ca fonctionne bien parait-il!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h08 ----------

Je confirme que c'est possible. Je peux désormais accéder à ma time capsule (ordinateur éteint) via file browser. On peut également streamer ses vidéos sur l'ipad comme avec l'appli airvideo mais contrairement à cette dernière filebrowser ne fait pas de conversion en direct. Ainsi il vous faudra avoir des videos compatible ipad si vous voulez les streamer. Ce n'est donc pas possible de streamer une video .avi.
Vous pouvez ouvrir tous les fichiers sinon que ce soit photos ou documents. Je n'ai pas essayé pour la musique mais je pense que ça fonctionne également.
Par contre je n'ai pas encore compris comment déposer un doc de mon ipad sur la time capsule mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ce ne serait pas possible.
Pour ce qui est de l'accès à distance (hors de chez soi) je ne sais pas si c'est possible mais si c'était le cas ce serait juste énorme... (et du coup un coup dur pour l'Idisk de mobile me qui n'aurait pu vraiment d'intérêt)
Bref affaire à suivre mais des possibilités intéressantes commencent à émerger de cet ipad...


----------



## fredbois (19 Octobre 2010)

Très très intéressant. Cependant j'ai télécharger l'application filebrowser. Comment fait vous pour configurer son disque dur de time machine dessus ?


----------



## kayabis (19 Octobre 2010)

fredbois a dit:


> Très très intéressant. Cependant j'ai télécharger l'application filebrowser. Comment fait vous pour configurer son disque dur de time machine dessus ?



Voici la marche à suivre détaillée sur leur site si tu comprends l'anglais.
http://www.stratospherix.com/products/filebrowser/support/#gse05
Tu vas directement à la section configurer avec time machine.
Moi ça m'a pris 2 mn à configurer.


----------



## fredbois (19 Octobre 2010)

kayabis a dit:


> Voici la marche à suivre détaillée sur leur site si tu comprends l'anglais.
> http://www.stratospherix.com/products/filebrowser/support/#gse05
> Tu vas directement à la section configurer avec time machine.
> Moi ça m'a pris 2 mn à configurer.




merci pour l'info, j'arrive à me connecter à time capsule lorsque je suis au bureau. Cependant lorsque j'essaye avec un autre réseau internet pour faire office d'essai comme si je me trouvait à l'extérieur cela ne fonctionne pas.

Est ce qu'il faut configurer autre chose ?


----------



## kayabis (19 Octobre 2010)

fredbois a dit:


> merci pour l'info, j'arrive à me connecter à time capsule lorsque je suis au bureau. Cependant lorsque j'essaye avec un autre réseau internet pour faire office d'essai comme si je me trouvait à l'extérieur cela ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> Est ce qu'il faut configurer autre chose ?



Comme je l'ai mis dans mon précédent message, je n'ai pas encore fait l'essai depuis l'extérieur et je ne sais pas si c'est possible. Mais ce serait énorme si ça l'était....
Tiens moi au courant si tu arrives à faire la manip. Je ferai de même de mon côté^^
SI quelqu'un d'autre a une idée sur ce sujet ce serait le bienvenue!


----------



## babas123 (19 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous je prends un peu tard le fil de cette discussion, mais accéder à ma TC depuis mon iPad m'intéresse aussi.

J'ai donc essayé filebrowser qui fonctionne trés bien en local. Le site de l'application fournit également une solution pour que l'application accède à son Mac ou sa TC depuis l'extérieur (http://www.stratospherix.com/products/guides/SetupForExternalAccess.pdf ) mais je n'arrive pas à configurer tout correctement... 

Je pense que le probleme est que je n'arrive pas à ouvrir le port 445 sur ma neufbox de sfr!

Quelqu'un saurait-il m'aider?

Merci


----------



## Sheikah_34 (23 Janvier 2011)

Coucou les gens,

alors moi je ne comprend rien à l'anglais... du moins sur la page de filebrowser donnée en soluce je capte pas du tout ce qu'il faut faire.

Alors si une âme charitable pouvait expliquer en français comment paramétrer filebrowser ça serait très sympa.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## kriso (24 Janvier 2011)

Sheikah_34 a dit:


> Coucou les gens,
> 
> alors moi je ne comprend rien à l'anglais... du moins sur la page de filebrowser donnée en soluce je capte pas du tout ce qu'il faut faire.
> 
> ...


 
Dans la partie gauche de FB, 
- en bas cliquer sur Machines
- appuyer sur le + pour ajouter un serveur en lui indiquant l'adresse ip du serveur (disque ethernet, PC, Mac, etc.).
On clique sur la machine ajoutée et on en voit le contenu.


----------



## 37amadeus (13 Septembre 2011)

bonjour,

utiliser filebrowser chez soi pour consulter des fichiers sur DD relié à une neufbox, etc, depuis son ipad,  c'est facile mais quelqu'un a t'il réussi à se connecter depuis un autre wifi, 3G.


----------



## RomanoPingu (20 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

j'utilise ma freebox v6 comme "Time Capsule" et je me sers de Air Video pour avoir acces à mes videos (très bonne application cela dit en passant).
Je rajouterais donc une simple question dans ce sujet : est-ce que quelqu'un connait une solution pour avoir acces aux videos stockées sur ma freebox (que ce soit en wifi local ou depuis l'extérieur en Wifi ou 3G) SANS que l'ordinateur soit allumé ?

Merci d'avance si vous avez une solution.


----------



## stéphane83 (17 Novembre 2011)

Accès à la time capsule avec Files Connect!


----------



## joundyh (10 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me posais deux questions concernant la lecture de film via VLC sur un iPad
Est-il possible :
1 - De modifier/rediriger l'ouverture des fichiers *.avi dans VLC au lieu de l'application native Video de l'iPad ?
2 - Est-il possible de mettre un lien symbolique dans le répertoire de lecture de VLC vers un répertoire de la TimeCapsule ?

Avec la 1ere solution, il serait possible d'ouvrir un .avi depuis "File Connect" directement dans VLC sans avoir à lancer un serveur de streaming
Avec la 2eme solution, on se passerait de "File Connect" et on accederait directement à nos films depuis VLC

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de limitations techniques et cela m'étonne que ce ne soit pas déjà possible


----------



## arbaot (13 Février 2012)

RomanoPingu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> est-ce que quelqu'un connait une solution pour avoir acces aux videos stockées sur ma freebox (que ce soit en wifi local ou depuis l'extérieur en Wifi ou 3G) SANS que l'ordinateur soit allumé ?
> 
> Merci d'avance si vous avez une solution.



moi j'utilise OPlayer en wifi local
accés à tous disque en FTP(NAS et freebox HD) ou en Samba (mac)


----------



## RomanoPingu (14 Février 2012)

Merci pour la réponse.

Malheureusement, je pense qu'un problème vient de ma freebox : que ce soit par oplayer, aceplayer, et toutes les applications du genre qui sont censé fonctionner (et qui fonctionnent chez plusieurs personnes), sur ma freebox elles mettent toujours 10min à arriver à se connecter puis ne trouvent pas la plupart des fichier (genre y a bien le dossier visible mais quand je vais dedans, rien alors que je sais que la vidéo s'y trouve).

Parfois une vidéo est bien trouvée, le lendemain elle ne l'est plus ..
De plus, depuis quelques semaines maintenant, même mon macbook ne se connecte plus automatiquement à la freebox, ou alors au bout de plusieurs heures ...

Je pense donc qu'une remise à zéro de la freebox peut être une bonne chose. En tout cas, je vais tenter dès que le contenu sera transféré sur le macbook


----------



## Mika4ever (28 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai reussi à me connecter depuis l'extérieur, en 3G/4G à la time capsule, depuis l'iphone ou l'ipad. J'ai suivi ce document pdf : http://www.stratospherix.com/products/guides/SetupForExternalAccess.pdf
Il a été signalé par un autre membre un peu plus haut. Il existe deux solutions : Par VPN ou part redirection des port de la box. Je n'ai pas eu besoin d'installer un VPN, j'ai opté pour la solution par l'ouverture d'un port spécifique sur la box de la maison
Si quelqu'un à besoin d'aide pour y arriver, je peux éventuellemnt l'aider


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2015)

Tu sais que depuis 2010 et 2012, ils ont peut-être trouvé la solution. Mas abondance de biens ne nuit pas.


----------



## Mika4ever (28 Avril 2015)

Qu'est ce que t'en sais qu'il ont trouvé la solution
C'est grâce à ce forum que j'ai reussi ma manip il y a 2 semaines alors tu vois ça peut toujours servir même après 2 ou 6 ans


----------



## Locke (28 Avril 2015)

Mika4ever a dit:


> Qu'est ce que t'en sais qu'il ont trouvé la solution


Le dernier message du demandeur principal date du 5 juillet 2012, donc il n'est plus revenu faire des commentaires.  Et relis la fin de la réponse #21.


----------



## Enzo3578 (10 Janvier 2016)

Mika4ever a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai reussi à me connecter depuis l'extérieur, en 3G/4G à la time capsule, depuis l'iphone ou l'ipad. J'ai suivi ce document pdf : http://www.stratospherix.com/products/guides/SetupForExternalAccess.pdf
> Il a été signalé par un autre membre un peu plus haut. Il existe deux solutions : Par VPN ou part redirection des port de la box. Je n'ai pas eu besoin d'installer un VPN, j'ai opté pour la solution par l'ouverture d'un port spécifique sur la box de la maison
> Si quelqu'un à besoin d'aide pour y arriver, je peux éventuellemnt l'aider


Bonjour Mika4ever,
J'ai également suivi le document pdf avec ouverture d'un port spécifique. Par contre lorsque que j'essaye d'accéder à ma livebox, dans lequel j'ai bien une redirection de port vers ma Time capsule, via Filebrowser il me met "Connection refused".
Peux-tu m'aider stp ?
Merci de ton aide,
Enzo


----------



## Locke (10 Janvier 2016)

Mika4ever a dit:


> Qu'est ce que t'en sais qu'il ont trouvé la solution
> C'est grâce à ce forum que j'ai reussi ma manip il y a 2 semaines alors tu vois ça peut toujours servir même après 2 ou 6 ans


Tiens, un peu de boulot, tu es demandé ici... #24


----------



## Enzo3578 (20 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Tiens, un peu de boulot, tu es demandé ici... #24


Bonjour à tous,
est-ce que quelqu'un d'autre pourrait répondre à ma demande #24 ?

Merci


----------

